# Anyone have experience with English Bulldogs?



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

My boyfriend and I were considering getting one, and really have no idea where to find a good breeder.
Yes, we have considered adoption. After doing research and noticing how many health problems can occur, and that if you do not give them the right training from an early age, the turn more thickheaded than myself, that there's just too many risks not knowing the background. Also, a lot of them are mixed with breeds that aren't allowed in our apartment complex.


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

my mom and i share a bulldog here are the things you need to know they can only have a bath 2 times year. they need to have thare face wrinkles cleand every 2 months with sensevite baby wipes. thare relly fun to have and way worth the price the maxium they live is 10 yaers most live 8 years


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Every two months? We do our Persian's folds every day.
We pretty much know the cae, it's just finding a breeder that doesn't do it for that $3,500 check only.


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

you can do it every day it wouldent hurt we got ours for FREE my mom went to get on a plane and a person couldnt take her buldog due to the airplane rules so she went to my mom and asked if my mom would take her


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

you should look on cragslist


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a friend that has one and is on a forum for english bulldogs. I can see if I can get ahold of him and pass it on to you, I think you'd probably have better luck there


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks! That'd be the best, Jackie!

Hedgehog lover: I don't trust Craigslist for any animal that has a breed history of health problems.


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

http://www.englishbulldognews.com/forums/
Here you go 
It looks tremendously confusing to me, but I'm sure you'll be able to figure it out!
Good luck!


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

We also have the bullies but not all is daisys with this breed.
We were there when he came out from the C section, we took him to every bulldog puppy class 
put on by the local bulldog club.
We went to all the events and even started to show him.
When he started to get around 6 months he became aggresive to another bullie in the show ring and we quit showing that day.
Took him to more classes and had him fixed.
He ended up killing my yorkie he had been raised with when he turned 2 yrs.
Last year he killed my cat he was raised with now at 5 years old.
He does not want any animal around my husband or me.
We never allow him near the hedgehogs.
He is my husbands dog and we are attached to him or he would have been gone years ago.
He would not be adoptable and I cannot have him put down.
He has always been an indoor dog as they have such temp. needs.
Boston terriers are very nice dogs and I've heard there is no such thing as a mean one.
That will be my next dog when this one passes on.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

My coworker has adopted several english bulldogs if your looking for one that way i can look into it. Problem with adopting them is you will be getting a dog who will be one health problem after another. As dogs go, they are the happiest sweetest dogs...but they have awful health. Skin problems, joint problems, eye, and so on....if u get a puppy you will have some years before they get older and come down with health issues


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Late reply, sorry Christemo :lol: 

English Bulldogs require daily grooming with wiping the folds in their skin to insure they don't get a yeast infection. They are also very prone to illnesses and injuries with joints, back, etc.. They require teeth cleaning about every two days and also an ear cleaning to prevent infections. They also have a tendency to pass horrendous gas. :? If they become pregnant, most require a C-Section which will sometimes mean they won't be able to breed again.

They are stubborn, lazy, and not very motivated, but they are extremely loving and loyal. They will cover your face in slobbery kisses whenever you let them. 

Fortunately, dogs are something I am very experienced with, so if you have any questions about them, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Are you describing my boyfriend or the bullie? 

My Persian gets her folds cleaned every day, so it's nothing new to me. They do have a bit of health problems, which is why we're looking around for a really good breeder.


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

I think I was describing my husband tbh. 

Good luck in finding a respected breeder. Unfortunately, they are quite pricey due to most having to have C Sections. I'll keep my eye out for any in your area!


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't have any experience with English Bulldogs but saw this and thought it was adorable. It's a short video of English Bulldog puppies leaning how to walk for the first time:
http://www.wimp.com/bulldogpuppies/


----------



## Lacy1987 (Feb 28, 2012)

My Olde English Bulldogge will be taken to the Male Friday March 2, 2012. We should have a litter May 2012. Here is a picture Enjoy.


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful doggie!!!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

